
50 Best DevOps and SRE Blog Posts and Tutorials of 2017 - eon01
https://medium.com/@eon01/50-best-devops-sre-blog-posts-tutorials-of-2017-451a7d69c4ef
======
megamindbrian2
Is there a container system that I can use like Norton Ghost? Where I can set
the base image to anything I want?

------
megamindbrian2
How many of these work inside jupyter notebooks?

